# Arizona dig



## Tombstone Brick

First find!


----------



## truedigr

Definitely the right age. Could be some really great bottles in there. Dig it like a backhoe. RC


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Today's haul!


----------



## botlguy

How about digging and selling me a 1/2 ounce Arizona Pharmacy / Drug Store bottle in decent condition. I'm missing Arizona in my 50 state collection.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

So it says Arizona? Never seen one.


----------



## hemihampton

Let me know if you ever dig any of these Apache cone top beer cans from Phoenix Arizona in 1936.  THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Went out today, this is the beginning of the second dump. 20s right?


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Another day digging.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Dump#3


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Were in the late 30s early 40s. 18 bottles today!


----------



## hemihampton

Let me know when your in 1936 stuff & find some Apache Cone Top Beer Cans or any other beer cans. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

This dump will cover 1936, so if I find some I will post. I don't collect cans. This is the first dump with cans.


----------



## hemihampton

I collect beer cans even if rusty, holey & dented. LEON.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Finally a good dump. 1880s-1910


----------



## hemihampton

The screw tops look like 20's but the others look older, I've seen a few of those Chamberlins around. Looks like things are getting older & better, keep digging. LEON.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Today was a good day.


----------



## hemihampton

Yes, looking better, are those Mrs Winslows in there? LEON.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Yep, good eye. The Bayer is around 1910


----------



## andy volkerts

Would be great if you could tie into a 1870s dump. But I guess that there are a lot of places in Tombstone whereas you cannot dig??


----------



## Tombstone Brick

That's the fun of working for private clients, I get to dig in the coolest places. I don't get to keep anything rare, but I'm in there.


----------



## Aiken

Keep digging, get the Sanborn maps and start finding privies. I dug almost 100 when I lived in Arizona. This was one of my last from a 13 foot privy in Tucson right before I left 2 years ago. J.M. Wilkins Grocer Tucson A.T. "Arizona Territory" only one known to exist...... good luck


----------



## andy volkerts

yeah!! There is some pretty rare Arizona glass out there, Bummer about not being able to get in on some of the good rare stuff..........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts

Great find on that Wilkins, one is pretty rare!!!


----------



## Tombstone Brick

I have one at a old dairy, I'll dig it soon. Back to the 1890s dump tomorrow, its just been too hot.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Phones giving me fits. No more pics for now.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

:deadhorse:


----------



## Tombstone Brick

new dump!


----------



## Tombstone Brick

dug down seven feet. Nothing but a silver spoon.


----------



## Bob Apples

It seems out here in the wild west they had no need to hide there whiskey bottles in outhouse holes, they just though them anywhere. Sanborn maps show nothing in the area I'm working. My sharp eye seems to work best for me.


----------



## andy volkerts

Tombstone Brick said:


> View attachment 172975dug down seven feet. Nothing but a silver spoon.



Boy!! I hate it when that happens, more often than one would like too!......Andy


----------



## Bob Apples

New dump but same area. 1890s to 1950s


----------



## Bob Apples

Nice and clean


----------



## Bob Apples

This dump is from 1900-1910, starting to find good bottles.


----------



## hemihampton

Hope you find some Hutch's. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Bob Apples

Me too thanks Leon! Hey you ever heard of soda pop bottles with a marble in the top? Got a nice purfume bottle and a common whiskey too. I'll post a pic of today's haul when there clean.


----------



## hemihampton

Yes I have, They are called CODD bottles. Mostly foreign made & sold. Tough to come by a American Codd. I have one from Philadelphia but that's it. LEON.


----------



## Bob Apples

Yesterdays finds.


----------



## hemihampton

Did you find a Codd?


----------



## Bob Apples

No I worded that poorly, both of my boss's have them. One of these days I'll take some pics of there collections. The have some of the biggest in Az


----------



## Bob Apples

It seems like teens and twenties.


----------



## hemihampton

I like Beer Bottles & the 20's are bad time frame for Beer Bottle due to Prohibition. LEON.


----------



## Bob Apples

Found this dump a year ago and got access about four months ago so today I went out for a look. I'm thinking 30s.


----------



## Bob Apples

Last bottles from dump # 5


----------



## hemihampton

The little brown bottle almost looks like a Poison. LEON.


----------



## Bob Apples

Here's the best ones cleaned up, can't find the volcanic in this shape on the internet. Yep my boss said poison too. Thanks for the interest Leon.


----------



## Bob Apples

I can find nothing on that McLeans volcanic oil in that size bottle, can you?


----------



## Bob Apples

Dug my first outhouse that produced bottles!


----------



## Bob Apples

Can anyone tell me about the jars in the middle.


----------



## Bob Apples

Nice perfume at the bottom of outhouse.


----------



## Lordbud

Even though Arizona is full of history the bottles found there are mostly from the slick 1910-1920 variety. The best privies were dug back in the day of course. The remaining privies are on private land or in areas that are remote and have to be 4wheel drive accessed. If you are bottle collector in Arizona, you will find more/better bottles in the antique stores. If you are digging privies in Arizona you will have to dig, dig, dig before you find anything worth writing home about.


----------



## Bob Apples

Agree. I only dig on private land. Its pretty much illegal to dig anywhere else. It's more fun for me to dig than to buy bottles. I'm mostly dig the dumps for aqua glass to use in glass casting. Civil war dumps next!


----------



## Bob Apples

Its our Rainey season and the area is flooded so it will be a while.


----------



## Bob Apples

Rain rain rain, had to something else to do.


----------



## Lordbud

I've got a collector friend down in Chandler. He was just saying that it is Monsoon Season in Arizona currently. Go out after the rains to likely town sites, dump sites and look for glass exposed by the rains. You never know. I found an embossed whiskey fifth where the rain had exposed only a shoulder. I expected it to a partial/shard of a bottle. It was whole except for a small lip chip when I dug it out.


----------



## Bob Apples

First bottles from military camp.


----------



## hemihampton

Bob Apples said:


> First bottles from military camp.View attachment 174036




Any names on the bottles? LEON


----------



## Bob Apples

No embossing, AB Co, ICP Co is all they say. Bosses want to dig this dump so not till fall.


----------



## Bob Apples

Well its almost time for more bottle dumps, been doing a bunch of research. Next dump 1920s+ .


----------



## Bob Apples

Went out to see what's been washed out.


----------



## Bob Apples

I new once how to post more than one pic at a time, not anymore.


----------



## sunrunner

for being in Az. your lucky to find anything very old.


----------



## Nevadabottles

Awesome finds and posts!!


----------



## coldwater diver

Your getting warmer keep diggin!


----------



## Bob Apples

finally some goodies, all came from under a floor.


----------



## hemihampton

They all look like 1950's. Nice you found Beer cans. The schlitz should have the dates right on them. Look closely at the writing near seam. one looks like a 1949 (browner version) & the other looks like a 1954 (redder maroon version). Now if those 5 cans were Apache cone tops from Phoenix I'd probably be giving you $1,000. Keep looking. LEON.


----------



## Bob Apples

Last readable one sold for around 36,000


----------



## Bob Apples

today's find


----------



## hemihampton

Bob Apples said:


> Last readable one sold for around 36,000





And I know who bought it.


----------



## Bob Apples

New dump, waiting for permission.


----------



## hemihampton

That rusty cone picture, looks like a good vintage flat bottom inverted ribbed cone from late 1935 to early 36. Could be some good cans buried there. LEON.


----------



## Bob Apples

Got access to a property full of bottles and insulators.
Pics soon, I bought seven soda bottles and two insulators from them. Three bottles are Bisbee bottling works.


----------



## botlguy

Start a new thread for your new finds please.
Jim


----------

